# Nissan's ASV-4 talks to others cars and cell phones



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

By 2015 in Japan, Nissan wants its vehicles to be involved in half as many accidents as they were twenty years earlier, in 1995. It is working to achieve that goal by testing a series of Advanced Safety Vehicles (ASV) with an increasing number of electronic aids. However, as opposed to things like radar-based cruise control, these are aids that speak to other cars, or beacons, or even personal cell phones of people walking on the street.

Nissan has just unveiled the fourth iteration of its ASV, which is an initiative led by Japan's Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, and Transport. It uses car-to-car communications to help drivers avoid the kinds of accidents that make up 60-percent of incidents in Japan: vehicles at blind intersections, broadsiding a car that turns in front of an oncoming vehicle, turning into a bicycle or motorcycle, and rear-end collisions.

The system uses the car's navigation screen and a warning signal to alert the driver to dangerous situations that he or she might not even be able to see. Nissan's next step is to allow for the same warnings for unseen pedestrians by communicating with their cell phones. Follow the link to read the full press release.

[Source: Nissan]


Nissan's ASV-4 talks to others cars and cell phones - Autoblog


----------

